# 2017 Cruze Diesel - Test Drive Impressions



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

diesel said:


> So, this is coming from someone who has put 200K+ miles on a 2014 Diesel, so it's pretty much a direct comparison. I found an LT with the leather package and the sun/sound package on it, MSRP was $29K-ish.
> 
> I will just list off my impressions as I think of them.
> 
> ...


Do you know if this will be available as a Hatch w/manual and what trim levels they will offer or will it just be the ECO?


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

Can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Do you know if this will be available as a Hatch w/manual and what trim levels they will offer or will it just be the ECO?


Only LT sedan for 2017, and moves to all trims, as well as the hatch for 2018. Not sure about the Premier, but all the trims will have either the auto or the manual.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> So, this is coming from someone who has put 200K+ miles on a 2014 Diesel, so it's pretty much a direct comparison. I found an LT with the leather package and the sun/sound package on it, MSRP was $29K-ish.
> 
> I will just list off my impressions as I think of them.
> 
> ...


Any comment on the start stop? I think the diesel auto has that.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Any comment on the start stop? I think the diesel auto has that.


That's a bad thing to have on a diesel engine, I hope it doesn't. A diesel engine needs to just stay running for it to be efficient and last long.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

diesel said:


> - Sun visors do not extend - big gap between middle of window and pillar


I wonder if that's a trim thing. A higher trim will get you better sun visors.




diesel said:


> - Lots of glare from the trim around the mylink screen and no east way to easily block it (I just set my wllet there on my car and it blocks the glare). Same with air vent trim.


Sounds manageable with some customization. I also wonder if you had just the wrong conditions. There's times when the chrome rings on my 1Gen instrument gauge will create glare problems, but it's rare.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Any comment on the start stop? I think the diesel auto has that.


It did not do that on my test drive. I am not sure if that means the car didn't have it, or my test drive didn't create the right conditions for it to stop. My first question would have been "how do you turn it off?



ChevyGuy said:


> I wonder if that's a trim thing. A higher trim will get you better sun visors.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds manageable with some customization. I also wonder if you had just the wrong conditions. There's times when the chrome rings on my 1Gen instrument gauge will create glare problems, but it's rare.


I suppose both of these are easily remediable. Just replace the visor and remove/repaint the trim. My eyes are pretty sensitive to that sort of thing.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Only LT sedan for 2017, and moves to all trims, as well as the hatch for 2018. Not sure about the Premier, but all the trims will have either the auto or the manual.


Still not confirmed. 

Just a heads up for you guys, the manual drives like the manual hatch. weird clutch and poor throttle map.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> Still not confirmed.
> 
> Just a heads up for you guys, the manual drives like the manual hatch. weird clutch and poor throttle map.


That is dissapointing. So get the 9-speed then? 

Considering I'll want the Premier anyway, I'd probably end up with a 9-speed anyway.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> That is dissapointing. So get the 9-speed then?
> 
> Considering I'll want the Premier anyway, I'd probably end up with a 9-speed anyway.


I have a manual and i got my girlfriend an automatic. Having driven both stock, the automatic drives better. That being said, with just a map adjustment tune the manual is better.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I can't wait to get my hands on a manual diesel. There is still just the one diesel withing a 100 mile radius of me at this time.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The manual diesel should be all kinds of fun with a tune. Curious though how much tq the clutch will handle


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> The manual diesel should be all kinds of fun with a tune. Curious though how much tq the clutch will handle


I would expect not much more than stock. Seems to be the case these days.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

MP81 said:


> That is dissapointing. So get the 9-speed then?
> 
> Considering I'll want the Premier anyway, I'd probably end up with a 9-speed anyway.


What is sad is that in Canada, even when you order a fully equiped Premier diesel that cost 30k, you're still on 16" wheels. If you go for a Gas 1.4, you're on 18".


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My 2014 ctd was $27500 and came with 17" wheels.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

For everyone with the 2nd gen cruze sedan and you don't have the handle in the trunk, guess what you can buy it. If you look up the parts for the car it shows up. It even has the spot for it in the trunk. I just installed it in mine this weekend. You have to figure out the correct spots for holes through the trunk cover. Here are the parts: one of part number 95460708, 2 each of these next two part numbers 11609952 and 11589012. 

Not sure why its not included with the car when its available on any gm parts site.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

The diesel is going to have start/stop? God, I hope this is not true.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I just read the 9sp auto is start/stop on the diesel. The 6 sp manual apparently does not have start/stop.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

pontiacgt said:


> For everyone with the 2nd gen cruze sedan and you don't have the handle in the trunk, guess what you can buy it. If you look up the parts for the car it shows up. It even has the spot for it in the trunk. I just installed it in mine this weekend. You have to figure out the correct spots for holes through the trunk cover. Here are the parts: one of part number 95460708, 2 each of these next two part numbers 11609952 and 11589012.
> 
> Not sure why its not included with the car when its available on any gm parts site.


Interesting. Mine has one. I thought the LT did too.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

pontiacgt said:


> For everyone with the 2nd gen cruze sedan and you don't have the handle in the trunk, guess what you can buy it. If you look up the parts for the car it shows up. It even has the spot for it in the trunk. I just installed it in mine this weekend. You have to figure out the correct spots for holes through the trunk cover. Here are the parts: one of part number 95460708, 2 each of these next two part numbers 11609952 and 11589012.
> 
> Not sure why its not included with the car when its available on any gm parts site.


Are you referring to being able to release the trunk if inside the trunk? I guess that is possible if you have small children or grandchildren, but how often does that happen? Not something that is even on my radar screen of concerns, perhaps it should be, but it is not.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

No, the emergency handle is in there by law. The first gen cruze has a handle inside the trunk to close it so you don't have to touch the outside. you just pull down and it closes. On 2017 Malibu rental had it also. For some reason its omitted from the 2nd Gen cruze. Or might be just early builds that are missing it.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Interesting. Mine has one. I thought the LT did too.


Maybe mine is a earlier build and didnt' get it for some reason. You are talking about the black pull handle to close the trunk on the right side, not the emergency handle for if someone is stuck in the trunk.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

pontiacgt said:


> No, the emergency handle is in there by law. The first gen cruze has a handle inside the trunk to close it so you don't have to touch the outside. you just pull down and it closes. On 2017 Malibu rental had it also. For some reason its omitted from the 2nd Gen cruze. Or might be just early builds that are missing it.


My bad, misunderstood your concern, I have always just touched the outside, will look at my first generation 15 cruze, prolly wouldn't use it if is there anyways. thanks for the clarification


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MOTO13 said:


> I just read the 9sp auto is start/stop on the diesel. The 6 sp manual apparently does not have start/stop.


No start stop on any manual vehicles; same with remote start.



pontiacgt said:


> No, the emergency handle is in there by law. The first gen cruze has a handle inside the trunk to close it so you don't have to touch the outside. you just pull down and it closes. On 2017 Malibu rental had it also. For some reason its omitted from the 2nd Gen cruze. Or might be just early builds that are missing it.


My girlfriend's 2017 sedan doesn't have one either, but my 2017 hatch does.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Does stop/start on a diesel even make sense? I have a feeling this is where the extra MPG come from. Well, this and the never ending shifting transmission. I am beginning to think the new diesel is not to my liking. But, I've been wrong before. Nothing comes to mind, but I'm sure it's happened.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

MANY European diesel sedans use start/stop... it is well sorted out from what my son said when he drove a rental 528d (or something like that) through Germany 2 summers ago. He said it was unnerving, but did not ever hamper driving...


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MOTO13 said:


> Does stop/start on a diesel even make sense? I have a feeling this is where the extra MPG come from. Well, this and the never ending shifting transmission. I am beginning to think the new diesel is not to my liking. But, I've been wrong before. Nothing comes to mind, but I'm sure it's happened.


I'll point out that the manual diesel gets better MPG, and doesn't have stop start.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

EricSmit said:


> I'll point out that the manual diesel gets better MPG, and doesn't have stop start.


The auto has a better city mpg rating 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I will keep an open mind or try too, I don't think start stop makes sense on a diesel, not sure I want a manual. Not sure I am crazy about 9 speed shifting all the time. My car may just stay in my garage for a long time.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Did it happen to show when you're in a regen? One of the big complaints we all had/have, would be nice to know GM listened.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

IDEM Prevention: Diesel Idling Facts and Myths


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Said in my manual while breaking in my car to not idle for excessive amounts of time and then gave you something like 5 mins.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I drove a 2017 Malibu with the new 9 speed and drove very nice. It didn't shift up and down and it just kept engine in the power ban. Then once cruising on highway drove very smooth. Shifts were not a problem. I don't think the 9 speed will be a issue with the diesel.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

pontiacgt said:


> Maybe mine is a earlier build and didnt' get it for some reason. You are talking about the black pull handle to close the trunk on the right side, not the emergency handle for if someone is stuck in the trunk.











4/16 build. I was actually happy to see it carry over from the first gen.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> Did it happen to show when you're in a regen? One of the big complaints we all had/have, would be nice to know GM listened.


I didn't notice anything, but then again, the car was fresh off the truck with only 21 miles on it, so likely will be a while before the first regen. 



pontiacgt said:


> I drove a 2017 Malibu with the new 9 speed and drove very nice. It didn't shift up and down and it just kept engine in the power ban. Then once cruising on highway drove very smooth. Shifts were not a problem. I don't think the 9 speed will be a issue with the diesel.


I think the 9 speed was perfectly fine in the diesel. No better or worse than my Aisin 6 speed. You just notice it shifting more especially during acceleration. Not necessarily a bad thing. 



jblackburn said:


> View attachment 221570
> 
> 
> 4/16 build. I was actually happy to see it carry over from the first gen.


Yep - there was just an indentation in the felt liner there, but definitely no handle. I wonder if that was an "oops" on the production line?


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> View attachment 221570
> 
> 
> 4/16 build. I was actually happy to see it carry over from the first gen.


Mine was built in July of 2016 and mine didn't haven't it. Very interesting. Must have been a parts shortage or something. Well I have it now. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Ol' Cletus in Lordstown dropped the ball on the trunk handle.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> Ol' Cletus in Lordstown dropped the ball on the trunk handle.


Or he dropped the trunk handle.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

money_man said:


> Did it happen to show when you're in a regen? One of the big complaints we all had/have, would be nice to know GM listened.


I have the regen light in my Australian Cruze and it only comes on when you have to keep driving. It has only come on twice in 53,000km as the rejen is usually not noticeable except when the fan runs loudly at switch off. Most of my driving is city which is the worst for a diesel and has never caused a problem.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm in line for the Chevrolet media fleet to get a week in a Cruze Diesel once it is available. I will review it for the magazine and post my results here as well as I have in the past.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Chris Tobin said:


> I'm in line for the Chevrolet media fleet to get a week in a Cruze Diesel once it is available. I will review it for the magazine and post my results here as well as I have in the past.


I will be interested in your assessment. When it comes here it will use "Astra" instead of Cruze, although in the hatchback we already have a 1.4T and 1.6T in the new model, but no diesel yet. There is also a 280hp 1.6T version.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Aussie said:


> money_man said:
> 
> 
> > Did it happen to show when you're in a regen? One of the big complaints we all had/have, would be nice to know GM listened.
> ...


My cruze is mostly city driven as well, knock on wood it's been a great car


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aussie said:


> in the hatchback we already have a 1.4T and 1.6T in the new model, but no diesel yet. There is also a 280hp 1.6T version.


And here we are dragging our heels...

That's an impressive output figure for a 1.6.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

No reason GM can't bring that 1.6T over here.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> No reason GM can't bring that 1.6T over here.


The exact same reason we didn't get the 6-speed manual promised to us (it's in the US Giulia brochure) on the Giulia Quadrifoglio - which is: absolutely zero ******* reason.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Hot hatches aren't as popular as muscle. That's why.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> Hot hatches aren't as popular as muscle. That's why.


The Focus ST sells pretty decently, at least around here. GM has been out of the hot hatch/performance sport compact since the SS/TC Cobalt - this car is just begging for something. Even if the sales figures aren't that high, they'll perk interest in the car as a whole.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I have the regen light in my Australian Cruze and it only comes on when you have to keep driving. It has only come on twice in 53,000km as the rejen is usually not noticeable except when the fan runs loudly at switch off. Most of my driving is city which is the worst for a diesel and has never caused a problem.


It will be interesting to see if is included on this model.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I would like to get a manual diesel, but the wife would kill me.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> I would like to get a manual diesel, but the wife would kill me.


Based on assumptions of what will actually be available (versus what we've heard), I'll probably end up with a 9AT, since I'll want a Premier. But the manual is tempting in the fact that I know my wife won't just try to take mine all the time instead of hers.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

BlueTopaz said:


> I would like to get a manual diesel, but the wife would kill me.


That'd be okay. You'd have a manual diesel to keep your attention.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> The Focus ST sells pretty decently, at least around here. GM has been out of the hot hatch/performance sport compact since the SS/TC Cobalt - this car is just begging for something. Even if the sales figures aren't that high, they'll perk interest in the car as a whole.


The GTI is certainly no sales slacker either. #makehatchesgreatagain



MP81 said:


> Based on assumptions of what will actually be available (versus what we've heard), I'll probably end up with a 9AT, since I'll want a Premier. But the manual is tempting in the fact that I know my wife won't just try to take mine all the time instead of hers.


I was looking at a LT originally. I'd probably be driving a Fusion were it not for running across the Premier (they seem to be rare on lots here). Almost feels like they took it to another level with all the interior upgrades.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> The Focus ST sells pretty decently, at least around here. GM has been out of the hot hatch/performance sport compact since the SS/TC Cobalt - this car is just begging for something. Even if the sales figures aren't that high, they'll perk interest in the car as a whole.


The Cruze is already their top selling car, behind the Silverado and Equinox; there is no need to perk interest, unfortunately.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, it clearly makes some kind of financial sense for Ford to make the ST, otherwise they wouldn't. Drop the 2.0T in the Cruze and make magic happen - the 2nd gen is only slightly heavier than the Cobalt SS's now, compared to the 1st gen Cruze...definitely could be impressive.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Well, it clearly makes some kind of financial sense for Ford to make the ST, otherwise they wouldn't. Drop the 2.0T in the Cruze and make magic happen - the 2nd gen is only slightly heavier than the Cobalt SS's now, compared to the 1st gen Cruze...definitely could be impressive.


The Focus is a global car. For example, it's the most popular car in Great Britain. 

"The Ford Focus RS has accounted for 1,674 sales through September 2016 (all figures here are through the same date). The Focus ST has sold the most units at 8,249, and the Fiesta ST pulled in 3,215 sales. If you were to run the numbers as percentages then the Focus RS would account for just 1% of Focus sales, although that number is skewed as you can't break down sales by sedan or hatchback. If you lump the Focus ST into the mix then the amount of turbo’d Focuses sold through September 2016 jumps to 7%. Again, that number should be higher, but even 7% isn’t awful when you consider that Americans supposedly aren’t into hot hatchbacks. Ditto for the Fiesta ST, which makes up 8% of all Fiesta sales (sedan included)."


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Right - and the Cruze is also. No reason they could not do the same thing.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

We can say that we'd all buy one immediately if they were released, but let's be real; not everyone would. What we have here is an enthusiast gathering on a forum, where we all are excited by a ripping SS Cruze. We make up a fraction of the Cruze world. To date, Chevrolet has sold 1,430,747 Cruzes in America. On this forum, probably 50% of our members are active, which leaves us at 15,504. Of that active following, probably 40% say they'd buy one. Of those 40%, probably only 5% would actually take the loss, bite the bullet, and buy a Cruze SS. That's 310 Cruze SS sales. Even if everyone that said they'd buy did, that'd only be ~6200 Cruze SS sales, still less than a half a percent of total sales. Even if every single member on this page bought a Cruze SS, that'd only be 2% of total sales. 

On that note; I'd have one.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would not buy a Cruze SS but think they should at least offer a larger engine for those who want to pay more for that option. Low sales on performance options? I suspect diesel sales will be just as poor if not worse than any SS variant. Its to bad GM will not listen to what their customers want and try to force feed a poor selling and expensive Camaro onto everyone. 

I guess if GM did offer a larger engine they would pull the same BS as a 1500 silverado, can't get the 6.2L V8 in anything but a top of the line loaded $50,000+ loaded truck, sorry GM I should be able to pay you to put that same engine into a 1500 short bed work truck( at a price premium of course).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd take a RS. Forget the 2.0T, stick the 1.6T in it and give it 200-220 HP. Stock. Price it right, don't stupidly limit the options packages like they did with the manual LT, and had I not just bought one, sure, I'd buy one.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

The RS package has traditionally always been an appearance package. Would I pay more for a 1.6T? Absolutely. Would I pay more for a 2.0T? Absolutely. I'd even enjoy a 1.6T diesel, and I'd build it up just as much. That being said, I know I am an outlier. I know I am part of a very small market.

People want the 6.2 V8 in a truck, I see them every day, and then they leave in the 4.3 V6. They don't settle for the 5.3 V8, which would be the logical step if they're so concerned about the V8.

It's irritating that I can't get the sunroof in my manual hatch, but not because I want a sunroof; it's irritating because I don't like being told what I can and can't spend my money on. That being said, I'd rather have a manual trans than a sunroof and leather.

Back to topic, the diesel will sell fine, they're hoping for 6% of the total Cruze sales are diesels, and I see no reason that shouldn't be the case. I assure you; an SS would never come close to 6%.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I'd probably be driving a Fusion were it not for running across the Premier (they seem to be rare on lots here). Almost feels like they took it to another level with all the interior upgrades.


My mom is on her fourth Fusion now - third of the Aston-Martin-esque body style. Every one she's had (including the '11; pre-Aston) has had a nice interior, and the last two she's had have leather. The vehicle has aged well inside and out, as well. I wouldn't blame you if you had gone with one.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

money_man said:


> My 2014 ctd was $27500 and came with 17" wheels.


Ya, i have a 2015 and all Gen1 Diesel came with 17" wheels, but the new one, even with RS package in Premier trim, are still on 16". :cussing:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> but the new one, even with RS package in Premier trim, are still on 16". :cussing:


Premier is 17" or 18".

Diesel isn't yet able to be ordered in Premier trim.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I would not buy a Cruze SS but think they should at least offer a larger engine for those who want to pay more for that option. Low sales on performance options? I suspect diesel sales will be just as poor if not worse than any SS variant. Its to bad GM will not listen to what their customers want and try to force feed a poor selling and expensive Camaro onto everyone.
> 
> I guess if GM did offer a larger engine they would pull the same BS as a 1500 silverado, can't get the 6.2L V8 in anything but a top of the line loaded $50,000+ loaded truck, sorry GM I should be able to pay you to put that same engine into a 1500 short bed work truck( at a price premium of course).


I dont think the SS Cruze would be a good buy, since you can have right now a 2.0t Camaro at 31k in Canada, when a fully equiped Cruze Premier is 29k, so imagine a SS variant price?

I know some people would go for the Cruze SS b4 the Camaro because they want more practicality, but then theres a Malibu Premier with a 2.0t too thats available right now...


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Premier is 17" or 18".
> 
> Diesel isn't yet able to be ordered in Premier trim.


Ah you're right, its not a Premier, but you can still get 17" on a 1.4t and you cant on the Diesel, at least in Canada.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Poje said:


> I dont think the SS Cruze would be a good buy, since you can have right now a 2.0t Camaro at 31k in Canada, when a fully equiped Cruze Premier is 29k, so imagine a SS variant price?
> 
> I know some people would go for the Cruze SS b4 the Camaro because they want more practicality, but then theres a Malibu Premier with a 2.0t too thats available right now...


Plus I think GM relies on that 2.0T being their one of their upper-level engines way too much. They'll reserve it to sell you a Camaro, Malibu, ATS, etc.


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

Poje said:


> Ah you're right, its not a Premier, but you can still get 17" on a 1.4t and you cant on the Diesel, at least in Canada.


Convenience package includes heated seats but does not include the heated steering wheel. Why? 
I want 17 or 18 inches wheels, not even available.
I want leather seats (cloth ones are terrible) and they are packaged with a bunch of options, which I don't want, that cost $3,200.
Really GM, this will not help the DIESEL sales at all. 
I really want to buy one, but I'm on stand-by till, hopefully, they smarten up.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

EricSmit said:


> . That being said, I'd rather have a manual trans than a sunroof and leather.


i want manaul, sunroof and leather

guess im sol


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Poje said:


> Ya, i have a 2015 and all Gen1 Diesel came with 17" wheels, but the new one, even with RS package in Premier trim, are still on 16". :cussing:


why is wheel size important to you?

just looks? or your fav tire isnt avail in smaller size?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> My mom is on her fourth Fusion now - third of the Aston-Martin-esque body style. Every one she's had (including the '11; pre-Aston) has had a nice interior, and the last two she's had have leather. The vehicle has aged well inside and out, as well. I wouldn't blame you if you had gone with one.


I had a 09 and a 12 fusion, both with handling package with sporty wheels, I enjoyed both of them, never had any issues, I would consider buying another one without question.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I had a 09 and a 12 fusion, both with handling package with sporty wheels, I enjoyed both of them, never had any issues, I would consider buying another one without question.


The only one that was an issue was the '13 (she's had an '11, '13, '15 and as of a couple months ago a new '17), because of the 1.6L EcoOrBoost. That thing got garbage fuel economy - equal to that of the Cavalier (which has 3 less forward gears, no overdrive and leaks fuel). Same route/driving style/etc as the '11, and could barely average 25 mpg whereas the '11 averaged 30+ in that same situation. Her last two have had the 1.5L EcoBoost and it doesn't have that issue. They handle well, so they're enjoyable to throw around (much to my mom's chagrin, of course).


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> The only one that was an issue was the '13 (she's had an '11, '13, '15 and as of a couple months ago a new '17), because of the 1.6L EcoOrBoost. That thing got garbage fuel economy - equal to that of the Cavalier (which has 3 less forward gears, no overdrive and leaks fuel). Same route/driving style/etc as the '11, and could barely average 25 mpg whereas the '11 averaged 30+ in that same situation. Her last two have had the 1.5L EcoBoost and it doesn't have that issue. They handle well, so they're enjoyable to throw around (much to my mom's chagrin, of course).


If I reduced speed to 63-65 as I recall I could 35-36 maybe slightly more. I was very pleased, the 12 looked great with 18s and was a really sharp.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

is the motor used in something else and for how long?

are the trans used in something else and for how long?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> If I reduced speed to 63-65 as I recall I could 35-36 maybe slightly more. I was very pleased, the 12 looked great with 18s and was a really sharp.


The 1.6L had trouble beating the city mileage in mixed driving. Even a 4 hours of driving on the freeway barely put it in the low 30s - and I was an absolute fuel economy Nazi that trip - I was not allowing AC in the summer, and if we really had to, I'd cycle it. And it still barely got 32 or 33, instead of the 36 or 37 it was rated at. The 1.5Ls have had no issue.



boraz said:


> is the motor used in something else and for how long?
> 
> are the trans used in something else and for how long?


Which?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> The 1.6L had trouble beating the city mileage in mixed driving. Even a 4 hours of driving on the freeway barely put it in the low 30s - and I was an absolute fuel economy Nazi that trip - I was not allowing AC in the summer, and if we really had to, I'd cycle it. And it still barely got 32 or 33, instead of the 36 or 37 it was rated at. The 1.5Ls have had no issue.


The 1.6 was a crap engine. Problematic, laggy, unrefined, and thrashy. The 1.5 is much improved. Actually one of the reasons we just decided against a pre-facelift Escape as a replacement for a 1st gen Escape.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So, an update on the result of my test drive. I am trying to work a deal on a manual diesel. We will see where things go.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> So, an update on the result of my test drive. I am trying to work a deal on a manual diesel. We will see where things go.


Oooooooooh


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

diesel said:


> So, an update on the result of my test drive. I am trying to work a deal on a manual diesel. We will see where things go.


Feel free to call/text me if you have any questions about the deal or need help making sure you're getting every possible incentive. 248-882-0883


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> The 1.6L had trouble beating the city mileage in mixed driving. Even a 4 hours of driving on the freeway barely put it in the low 30s - and I was an absolute fuel economy Nazi that trip - I was not allowing AC in the summer, and if we really had to, I'd cycle it. And it still barely got 32 or 33, instead of the 36 or 37 it was rated at. The 1.5Ls have had no issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Which?


 gen2 diesel cruze


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

boraz said:


> gen2 diesel cruze


It's a 4 year old Opel diesel, first released in the 2013 Opel Zafira Tourer.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> It's a 4 year old Opel diesel, first released in the 2013 Opel Zafira Tourer.


And will be used in the 2018 Equinox as well.

The 9-speed trans was co-developed with Ford and is first going to be released in the Malibu, and then see widespread dispersal throughout both GM and Ford stables.


----------



## renaissanceman (Feb 23, 2017)

I'd love to test drive one, but both dealers I talked to in the Fresno, CA area laughed me off when I asked about a diesel Cruze. Then they doubled down on thinking the question was a joke when I mentioned a manual transmission. One salesman even confidently told me that if they ordered a diesel that it wouldn't sell. How many other people just like me who are seriously considering purchasing one of these vehicles are getting similar treatment? They didn't act like I was the first one to ask...


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

renaissanceman said:


> I'd love to test drive one, but both dealers I talked to in the Fresno, CA area laughed me off when I asked about a diesel Cruze. Then they doubled down on thinking the question was a joke when I mentioned a manual transmission. One salesman even confidently told me that if they ordered a diesel that it wouldn't sell. How many other people just like me who are seriously considering purchasing one of these vehicles are getting similar treatment? They didn't act like I was the first one to ask...


I had to beg my acquisition manager to order a manual. It's not going to have a huge market; I've explained why already. Offer them a credit application to get one in so you can drive it. If you're serious about getting one, they'd be willing to get it for you.

I imagine he didn't mean to be a dick when he was laughing; he was probably trying to be friendly and make light of the unfortunate situation of not having one. If you're near Michigan, you can come see me and I'll let you drive one.


----------



## renaissanceman (Feb 23, 2017)

Eric, 

I appreciate the offer! I got the same response in fall of 2015 when I asked the same dealers about the Gen 1. I drove my Diesel Mercedes 100 yards to the VW dealership and the senior salesman immediately came out, asked if I wanted to see a diesel and we drove a Jetta. a week later, the EPA reamed them a new one, so I never got a VW. Now I'm considering a Cruze or a nice used 2005-2013ish diesel E-class, but I'm really leaning towards a smaller car for daily driver use. 

I may just swing by one of the big dealers next time I'm in Southern California or the Bay Area. I can't search dealer inventory for diesels yet on Chevy's site. There also seem to be no manual transmission vehicles in inventory my area...seems slightly unlikely that's the case. Am I missing something?

Either way, my current DD is getting some age behind it and needs to be replaced soon. So if I got qualified for financing they may bring a diesel in? I may just buy cash if there is not cheap money (0%) incentives.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

If you show that you're willing to give a little for them to bring one in, I'd bet they would. If there isn't 0%, even offering a deposit to bring one in should show you're serious.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

renaissanceman said:


> Eric,
> 
> I appreciate the offer! I got the same response in fall of 2015 when I asked the same dealers about the Gen 1. I drove my Diesel Mercedes 100 yards to the VW dealership and the senior salesman immediately came out, asked if I wanted to see a diesel and we drove a Jetta. a week later, the EPA reamed them a new one, so I never got a VW. Now I'm considering a Cruze or a nice used 2005-2013ish diesel E-class, but I'm really leaning towards a smaller car for daily driver use.
> 
> ...


I just do autotrader search, 2017 Cruze lt and click on diesel under fuel. Not a lot of them out there but there are some


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

diesel said:


> So, an update on the result of my test drive. I am trying to work a deal on a manual diesel. We will see where things go.


GM should have a "high mileage blogger discount" - someone to lead the charge. I'd think some GM engineer would take personal interest in your ride.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

The real question is who will be the first few members to get a gen 2 diesel? Unless I have an accident and wipe out my gen 1 it won't be me. They are starting to hit lots but not very close to me yet.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

There are a couple Gen 2 diesels by me is SE Wisconsin. One was listed at just under $33k.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Well this is kinda dumb...
If you go to chevy website and go to build and price,,,,,, there is no diesel cruze.....


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I noticed that also. Leave it to GM, they have built cars that are literally sitting on dealer lots and they're not even mentioned on their website. Oddly enough, it's the Cruze Diesel. Maybe sometime by the Gen 4, people will realize there is a diesel.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

TheRealHip said:


> Well this is kinda dumb...
> If you go to chevy website and go to build and price,,,,,, there is no diesel cruze.....


On GM.ca, there is, but only in LT 4 door.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> The real question is who will be the first few members to get a gen 2 diesel? Unless I have an accident and wipe out my gen 1 it won't be me. They are starting to hit lots but not very close to me yet.


The dealer I am working with came in about $2000 too low on my trade, so unless they step up, it won't be me.



TheRealHip said:


> Well this is kinda dumb...
> If you go to chevy website and go to build and price,,,,,, there is no diesel cruze.....





MOTO13 said:


> I noticed that also. Leave it to GM, they have built cars that are literally sitting on dealer lots and they're not even mentioned on their website. Oddly enough, it's the Cruze Diesel. Maybe sometime by the Gen 4, people will realize there is a diesel.


It's the gen 1 all over again, unless they are delaying the marketing blitz until dealers have cars.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> I noticed that also. Leave it to GM, they have built cars that are literally sitting on dealer lots and they're not even mentioned on their website. Oddly enough, it's the Cruze Diesel. Maybe sometime by the Gen 4, people will realize there is a diesel.


Agree with you, but if they don't do some advertising and promoting I question if there will be a gen 4 diesel. I love my CTD but virtually no one knows they exist.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> The dealer I am working with came in about $2000 too low on my trade, so unless they step up, it won't be me.


Just for $h!ts and giggles I figure mine with 55,000 miles is worth about $8,000 on trade. With your mileage I'd be thinking yours is worth about $3,000 on trade.


----------



## renaissanceman (Feb 23, 2017)

Tomko said:


> Just for $h!ts and giggles I figure mine with 55,000 miles is worth about $8,000 on trade. With your mileage I'd be thinking yours is worth about $3,000 on trade.



I'll give you $8,000 for yours right now so you can go be the first to buy a gen 2!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Just for $h!ts and giggles I figure mine with 55,000 miles is worth about $8,000 on trade. With your mileage I'd be thinking yours is worth about $3,000 on trade.


In "good" condition on kbb it comes up as $2470. I'm not complaining though. i've certainly gotten my money's worth out of it - and continue to use it every day!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> I noticed that also. Leave it to GM, they have built cars that are literally sitting on dealer lots and they're not even mentioned on their website. Oddly enough, it's the Cruze Diesel. Maybe sometime by the Gen 4, people will realize there is a diesel.


well it did take them 11 months AFTER announcing recall to have a solution for the recall...only to cause more troubles, lol


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> In "good" condition on kbb it comes up as $2470. I'm not complaining though. i've certainly gotten my money's worth out of it - and continue to use it every day!


id pay $3000 all day for 200,000 ctd.


----------



## renaissanceman (Feb 23, 2017)

Same here!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> id pay $3000 all day for 200,000 ctd.


I'll bet a lot of people would! lol


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

diesel said:


> So, an update on the result of my test drive. I am trying to work a deal on a manual diesel. We will see where things go.


Have you driven one with a manual transmission yet? Has anybody? I'd like to hear about how the manual drives.

I'll start a separate thread about it, but I've seen an article saying the manual isn't great, but I don't know if it's exactly the same transmission used for both the gasser and the diesel.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

boraz said:


> i want manaul, sunroof and leather
> 
> guess im sol


Same. I'd probably pony up for a Premier with a manual.


Hey, GM, come and take my money!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

johnmo said:


> Have you driven one with a manual transmission yet? Has anybody? I'd like to hear about how the manual drives.
> 
> I'll start a separate thread about it, but I've seen an article saying the manual isn't great, but I don't know if it's exactly the same transmission used for both the gasser and the diesel.


No, haven't driven the manual yet. I don't think any are on the ground yet, but will be soon.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

diesel said:


> No, haven't driven the manual yet. I don't think any are on the ground yet, but will be soon.


there are. want me to find the closest to you?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

EricSmit said:


> there are. want me to find the closest to you?


Thanks - PM sent.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

johnmo said:


> Have you driven one with a manual transmission yet? Has anybody? I'd like to hear about how the manual drives.
> 
> I'll start a separate thread about it, but I've seen an article saying the manual isn't great, but I don't know if it's exactly the same transmission used for both the gasser and the diesel.


As posted in the other thread (and just for more info for everyone in this one), it is the same trans, but 1st and 2nd gears are a bit taller, and the overall final drive is taller as well. 

I can't remember if there was criticism to the shifter, or just the ratio spacing related to the gas engine. I would expect if it's just the latter, the much higher level of torque in the diesel should make for a much better experience, even with the taller ratios.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> As posted in the other thread (and just for more info for everyone in this one), it is the same trans, but 1st and 2nd gears are a bit taller, and the overall final drive is taller as well.
> 
> I can't remember if there was criticism to the shifter, or just the ratio spacing related to the gas engine. I would expect if it's just the latter, the much higher level of torque in the diesel should make for a much better experience, even with the taller ratios.


Ratios, clutch feel, and throttle mapping are all...badly done on the Gen 2 1.4. They did make it less clunky between gears than the first gen. 

I still expect the clutch feel to be vague (although much higher rated on the diesel), but hopefully the ratios and maybe throttle mapping will be a non issue on the diesel since they don't have to worry about lugging a gas DI engine.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Ratios, clutch feel, and throttle mapping are all...badly done on the Gen 2 1.4. They did make it less clunky between gears than the first gen.
> 
> I still expect the clutch feel to be vague (although much higher rated on the diesel), but hopefully the ratios and maybe throttle mapping will be a non issue on the diesel since they don't have to worry about lugging a gas DI engine.


That's what I'm hoping. Very possible the car will be able to start in 2nd or 3rd gear.

How's the shifter?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> That's what I'm hoping. Very possible the car will be able to start in 2nd or 3rd gear.
> 
> How's the shifter?


Vague and...large. The pistol grip for reverse is kinda cool. Definitely less notchy than my 12 was though.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Vague and...large. The pistol grip for reverse is kinda cool. Definitely less notchy than my 12 was though.


Oh god, that? When I had a chance to drive a Regal GS a friend of mine had, I kept missing second gear on WOT runs because I would hit the lockout button and accidentally pull it into reverse (down and left) when I'd go to rip into second. 

So, I'd need a short throw shifter.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Has anybody else driven a gen 2 diesel? They've been out a couple weeks now. Certainly I'm not the only one?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I want to drive one, I don't see any very close to me, all at least 100 miles away. Not sure it's worth driving 200 plus miles to just drive one.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> Has anybody else driven a gen 2 diesel? They've been out a couple weeks now. Certainly I'm not the only one?


I was told april up here before we see any , are they built in lordstown or mexico??


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Agree with you, but if they don't do some advertising and promoting I question if there will be a gen 4 diesel. I love my CTD but virtually no one knows they exist.


they should do a commercial with a TDI being crushed in the background.:grin:


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

oilburner said:


> they should do a commercial with a TDI being crushed in the background.:grin:


No reason for commercials if they are not on the lot. Would appear to me to be another very low production car for at least the 2017 model.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oilburner said:


> I was told april up here before we see any , are they built in lordstown or mexico??


Pretty sure the diesel sedans are built in Lordstown.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> Pretty sure the diesel sedans are built in Lordstown.


Yup, same build locations as the gas-engined cars.


----------



## renaissanceman (Feb 23, 2017)

There are now a few cars on dealer lots in the Los Angeles area, as well as one in Modesto. They are starting to get closer to my home area, so I'll hopefully get a chance to drive one soon!


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I could test drive one but its 1.5 hours away from me. A little to far right now.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I drove a manual and an automatic today. I'm fairly impressed with the automatic, but I put a deposit on a manual. I still like changing gears and I want the extra MPGs. Manuals are generally lower maintenance too, though I haven't seen any trouble at all out of automatic transmissions in my family since before 1990.

I liked the manual just fine. I'm not Speed Racer or anything, so I'm probably easier to please than some of our more discriminating forum members here. I thought it was smooth and easy to drive. It's got decent pick-up in first and second and accelerated nicely in higher gears too even from lower RPMs. There's no mistaking that it's a diesel. It didn't seem to me to be quite as punchy as what I was used to with my Jetta TDI, but the VW DSG is tough to beat. On paper the HP and torque numbers for the VW and the Cruze are really close, but I'm also comparing to a well broken-in engine in the VW.

I'm buying the Cruze to eat highway miles on a long commute, so I think I'll be really happy with it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

johnmo said:


> I drove a manual and an automatic today. I'm fairly impressed with the automatic, but I put a deposit on a manual. I still like changing gears and I want the extra MPGs. Manuals are generally lower maintenance too, though I haven't seen any trouble at all out of automatic transmissions in my family since before 1990.
> 
> I liked the manual just fine. I'm not Speed Racer or anything, so I'm probably easier to please than some of our more discriminating forum members here. I thought it was smooth and easy to drive. It's got decent pick-up in first and second and accelerated nicely in higher gears too even from lower RPMs. There's no mistaking that it's a diesel. It didn't seem to me to be quite as punchy as what I was used to with my Jetta TDI, but the VW DSG is tough to beat. On paper the HP and torque numbers for the VW and the Cruze are really close, but I'm also comparing to a well broken-in engine in the VW.
> 
> I'm buying the Cruze to eat highway miles on a long commute, so I think I'll be really happy with it.


Congrats! Looking forward to your impressions as you rack up the miles!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

awesome!


----------



## JINKO6.7 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is good news as a current owner. I was a little scared they stopped production.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JINKO6.7 said:


> This is good news as a current owner. I was a little scared they stopped production.


You own an gen 1 (2014-15) or gen 2 (2017)?


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

diesel said:


> You own an gen 1 (2014-15) or gen 2 (2017)?


Judging from his for sale post, he has a Gen 1


----------



## BoostN (Mar 30, 2017)

diesel said:


> Has anybody else driven a gen 2 diesel? They've been out a couple weeks now. Certainly I'm not the only one?


Just got back from driving a 17 LT Diesel Automatic. The Auto Stop was really weird for me, of course I had the sales guy talking in my ear the whole time so I couldn't really focus on everything that I wanted to.. overall the car was very nice. The diesel is whisper quiet for sure, seemed to be a lot quieter than my TDI that I turned back in. 

I really did like it, but the pricing is just to high. MSRP 29,600, discounted price: 27,699.

I was at ~$31 with tax and doc fee and all of that... 

GM really needs to get more of these on the market! This is the only one within a reasonable driving range for me...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BoostN said:


> Just got back from driving a 17 LT Diesel Automatic. The Auto Stop was really weird for me, of course I had the sales guy talking in my ear the whole time so I couldn't really focus on everything that I wanted to.. overall the car was very nice. The diesel is whisper quiet for sure, seemed to be a lot quieter than my TDI that I turned back in.
> 
> I really did like it, but the pricing is just to high. MSRP 29,600, discounted price: 27,699.
> 
> ...


You might see them knock another 1-2 g's off them late summer to fall if you can wait. Keep an eye on GM incentives, as they change month to month. And more with different options packages might pop up. My car was near $29.5 MSRP and I got it at the end of the year (last 2016 on the lot) out the door for $24.


----------



## BoostN (Mar 30, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> You might see them knock another 1-2 g's off them late summer to fall if you can wait. Keep an eye on GM incentives, as they change month to month. And more with different options packages might pop up. My car was near $29.5 MSRP and I got it at the end of the year (last 2016 on the lot) out the door for $24.


If that 24K includes tax, that's a great price.

Regardless.. They had a used '16 Premier Auto with only 10K miles they priced me at 19K out the door. I might go that route for now... that diesel was nice though! I know I would enjoy the diesel more, that makes my decision harder.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BoostN said:


> If that 24K includes tax, that's a great price.
> 
> Regardless.. They had a used '16 Premier Auto with only 10K miles they priced me at 19K out the door. I might go that route for now... that diesel was nice though! I know I would enjoy the diesel more, that makes my decision harder.


Yup. The 1.4 has good torque if the transmission lets you use it, but I'm sure it's nothing like the little diesel. But I love my Premier.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BoostN said:


> Just got back from driving a 17 LT Diesel Automatic. The Auto Stop was really weird for me, of course I had the sales guy talking in my ear the whole time so I couldn't really focus on everything that I wanted to.. overall the car was very nice. The diesel is whisper quiet for sure, seemed to be a lot quieter than my TDI that I turned back in.
> 
> I really did like it, but the pricing is just to high. MSRP 29,600, discounted price: 27,699.
> 
> ...


you can do MUCH better. I had one dealer offer me $5500 off a base diesel (including 1000 for financing through GM and some other rebates). That was this month so rebates should still be the same.


----------



## BoostN (Mar 30, 2017)

diesel said:


> you can do MUCH better. I had one dealer offer me $5500 off a base diesel (including 1000 for financing through GM and some other rebates). That was this month so rebates should still be the same.


I would buy it tomorrow if I could get that kind of discount. Tell me your secrets! Also, biggest problem is these new diesel cruzes are really hard to find.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

diesel said:


> you can do MUCH better. I had one dealer offer me $5500 off a base diesel (including 1000 for financing through GM and some other rebates). That was this month so rebates should still be the same.


Not necessarily true. If he didn't qualify for all the incentives, that's the best he can get. Pricing is very personal. If you qualify for one incentive and the other person doesn't, that could mean the difference of $3000.


----------



## BoostN (Mar 30, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> Not necessarily true. If he didn't qualify for all the incentives, that's the best he can get. Pricing is very personal. If you qualify for one incentive and the other person doesn't, that could mean the difference of $3000.


I was never asked from this dealer to even check what I qualify for.. :icon_scratch: Just the internet listed discount that "everyone" gets.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

BoostN said:


> I was never asked from this dealer to even check what I qualify for.. :icon_scratch: Just the internet listed discount that "everyone" gets.


I think you have to share with salesperson that price is always an issue and every available incentive will be needed to get a deal done. I think the more your not in a hurry they usually can work with you.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I spend time every single deal making sure I clarify with customers to make sure I get them every single incentive they qualify for.

It's not a matter of every single available incentive, if you don't qualify for the incentives, they're about as useless as **** on a boar hog.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I honestly think this super personal incentives has to be a pain for dealers. Is it tagged, do you have a personal offer, etc. good grief. Do you paint your toe nails GM blue. Lol


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I was just curious as to weather Chevy has put the DPF warning light in the new model? They need a reality check if they didn't.


----------



## Jetblast33 (Mar 12, 2017)

BoostN said:


> I was never asked from this dealer to even check what I qualify for.. :icon_scratch: Just the internet listed discount that "everyone" gets.


Same here, I got my loaded 17 diesel a month ago from a dealer 300 miles away. Got the Internet price of 5k off msrp of 29k. Told them I had my own bank loan over the phone and they said come on down and you we have a deal. Sure nuff got there signed the papers and drove home. 2100 miles on it now and couldn't be happier.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I honestly think this super personal incentives has to be a pain for dealers. Is it tagged, do you have a personal offer, etc. good grief. Do you paint your toe nails GM blue. Lol


You're not wrong. [emoji23]


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BoostN said:


> I would buy it tomorrow if I could get that kind of discount. Tell me your secrets! Also, biggest problem is these new diesel cruzes are really hard to find.


You basically have to shop around and talk to different dealers. I think a higher volume dealer in a bigger city might have better chance of "moving a unit" so they can qualify for the stairstep bonus (or whatever it's called). You will most likely have to go a distance from where you live as well.


----------



## BoostN (Mar 30, 2017)

diesel said:


> You basically have to shop around and talk to different dealers. I think a higher volume dealer in a bigger city might have better chance of "moving a unit" so they can qualify for the stairstep bonus (or whatever it's called). You will most likely have to go a distance from where you live as well.


That is the plan as of right now.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BoostN said:


> That is the plan as of right now.


Keep us posted! Good luck!


----------



## Jetblast33 (Mar 12, 2017)

BoostN said:


> I would buy it tomorrow if I could get that kind of discount. Tell me your secrets! Also, biggest problem is these new diesel cruzes are really hard to find.


Pretty good deal here. https://www.coxchevy.com/inventory/2017-chevrolet-cruze-lt-fwd-4d-sedan-1g1bh5se7h7235577


----------



## BoostN (Mar 30, 2017)

Jetblast33 said:


> Pretty good deal here. https://www.coxchevy.com/inventory/2017-chevrolet-cruze-lt-fwd-4d-sedan-1g1bh5se7h7235577


Yes,

I have a really nice Silver Cruze Diesel about an hour from me, but he's only off $3k on sticker. If I could get him to work a little more with me it would be nice.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Jetblast33 said:


> Pretty good deal here. https://www.coxchevy.com/inventory/2017-chevrolet-cruze-lt-fwd-4d-sedan-1g1bh5se7h7235577





BoostN said:


> Yes,
> 
> I have a really nice Silver Cruze Diesel about an hour from me, but he's only off $3k on sticker. If I could get him to work a little more with me it would be nice.



I've seen even better than this online. Over $5K off on a lower MSRP. The deals are out there. I think a lot depends on how the dealers tag the cars.


----------

